# Watermark Font "papyrus"...



## The Country Toad (Jul 8, 2012)

hello all!  first time here but ive been searching for a bit and cant find the exact answer to my question.  i just built a pc just for editing after trying the free version and fallin in love with lr, and i think i may know the answer to my question.  i'm running win7x64 and lr4.1 which i loaded from a disk i picked up when i got win7.  
i'm missing the "papyrus" font from the watermark font pool.  i had it on my laptop on which i dl'd the trial version.  granted my laptop has ms office on it with all it's font choices.  new pc......no office.  is that the reason i dont have "papyrus" on the new lr on the new pc?

if not.... is there a way to dl that font and place it in the folder lr4 uses to store the fonts?

thanx all so much!   awesome site!  i look foward to reading more here!

brad


----------



## clee01l (Jul 8, 2012)

The Country Toad said:


> hello all!  first time here but ive been searching for a bit and cant find the exact answer to my question.  i just built a pc just for editing after trying the free version and fallin in love with lr, and i think i may know the answer to my question.  i'm running win7x64 and lr4.1 which i loaded from a disk i picked up when i got win7.
> i'm missing the "papyrus" font from the watermark font pool.  i had it on my laptop on which i dl'd the trial version.  granted my laptop has ms office on it with all it's font choices.  new pc......no office.  is that the reason i dont have "papyrus" on the new lr on the new pc?
> 
> if not.... is there a way to dl that font and place it in the folder lr4 uses to store the fonts?
> ...


Brad, Welcome to the forum.  It's Windows that manages the fonts that are available to LR and other apps.  You can probably copy the font from the laptop and install it in the new machine. 
[h=4]To install a font[/h]

Open Fonts by clicking the *Start* button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, clicking *Control Panel*, clicking *Appearance and Personalization*, and then clicking *Fonts*.

Click *File*, and then click *Install New Font*.
If you don’t see the File menu, press ALT.

In the *Add Fonts* dialog box, under* Drives*, click the drive where the font that you want to install is located.

Under *Folders*, double-click the folder containing the fonts that you want to add.

Under *List of fonts*, click the font that you want to add, and then click*Install*.


[h=4]


​[/h]


----------



## The Country Toad (Jul 9, 2012)

Spectacular!!!!!   Thanx!   Now I just gotta figure out how to get it off my laptop!  Its on XPRT and won't copy the file.


----------

